

Tumblr: Serving 1 billion pageviews per month - vtail
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/04/1-billion-pageviews.html

======
vtail
He also quotes that there are only 57 websites in the world that have >1bn
pageviews/month - anybody has the full list?

